# turkeys



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

If any of you guys/gals bow hunt for turkey hits conesville property in central ohio. Was down there wed all day and seen 12 turkeys and 10 of them came into bow range. It actually got me thinking about going and getting my turkey tag. 7 out of the 12 was all toms. Kinda cool for me first time I had ever seen a turkey strut.


----------

